

First Bitcoin-to-cash ATM card - mrb
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/cryptex-card-debuts-first-global-100000730.html

======
samstave
I have said this so many times:

There are always methods to spend BTC...

I see very few methods to create/earn BTC...

The whole ecosystem is fiat modeled...

Fuck that.

How about an ecosystem to convert what I ACTUALLY MAKE into BTC.

If BTC is virtual crypto, let me cryptographically convert my virtual labor to
BTC.

